# BFP!



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

I know I haven't been on here for long, I only started coming onto FF when I got the clomid 2 months ago.  Today I got my BFP!  4 years and 2 months of ttc has finally paid off!

I don't know if any of you read my reading on the psychic topic, but obviously now the reading I had looks amazing!

I'm obviously scared as I've still got to get to the nuchal scan, which is when our world fell apart last time.  I'm trying to be happy and positive though.

Deneez
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Daneez - CONGRATULATIONS, this is fantastic news I am so happy for you.  

      

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jane xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Deneez

Congratulations on your   chick, fingers crossed Lesley continues to be right and you go on to have a very happy and healthy pregnancy..... watch out for those twins too    !!

Sam xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats - fantastic news Deneez

I've just re-read your reading with Lesley -and it is  ....she reckoned I would be having twins too so here's hoping she is as good as she sounds!!

have a healthy and happy 8 months!


S
xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats     on your  

Have a great pregnancy      

Love Olive 22 X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whey-hey!!

Huge congrats    

Have a happy healthy pregnancy 

Have you any tips/symptoms etc you can give us, for the other girls on clomid? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge   hun. Keeping everything crossed for you that this works out.

K
xxxx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes girls.  Good luck to all of you.

Flowerpot - not sure whether my symptoms were from the clomid, the hcg injection or pregnancy to be honest!  But anyway:

Bloated feeling from day of HCG injection - up until AF was due
AF pains from the day AF was due for a couple of days
Terrible lower back ache from about 10dpo
Sudden pain when I got to stand up quick in my groin area (I remember this from when I was pregnant before)
Wind and heartburn from about 10dpo
Painfull boobs from about 10dpo

Hope that helps you all!

Deneez
x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations Deneez on your   keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

on your  

I'm just waiting for   to arrive (and I know she is coming) then I will be starting my second month on Clomid.  its great to hear it works.
it really gives you hope.

I was interested in your reading but I can't find it! can you tell me where it is?

toni  x x x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow thats great news! well done and good luck xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations!          
It's lovely to hear that the clomid has worked for someone... the very best of luck to you and I hope you have a really enjoyable pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.  Well done!  

Sarah xx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Brilliant news! Wishing you a healthy & happy prengancy.
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent news, congratulations!!!                 

I remember you and your reading - lets hope it's twins eh?  

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats fantasic news honey well done and   love and      nicky xx.


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya   good luck with ur pregnancy hope it all goes great


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! I love a happy ending!


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0

Hopefully that should be the link to the Psychic reading thread, for those that wanted to look.

Deneez


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Deneez - Huge Congratulations           

It must be hard waiting for the nuchal test, i was bad enough cos of my age knew it would start high risk (luckily wasnt in the end). I'm sure life cant be that cruel again to you    So, best of luck for the scan and take it easy.  Love  Jo xx

PS. was it Lesely who did your reading? my memory has gone!


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks again girls.

Jocole69 - thanks for your comments, I'm hoping my risk is not as high as last time, although I know I have 1% higher risk than the average person anyway because of what happened before, that coupled with my age means a high risk is possible.  Although I know people my age who have had risks in the 1000's.  I have said a risk higher than 1 in 250 and I will have the CVS.  

Yes it was Lesley who did my reading.  She also said that what happened before won't happen again so I'm trusting in her words.

Deneez
x


----------

